# Is it the Perfect Time to Trade Paul George?



## Basel

> I know very well that this column might not make me the most popular person in Pacer Nation, but I feel the need to at least broach the subject. “Potential” is a great word in the NBA. Sometimes it holds more weight than the word “results.” This season one might argue that young Paul George showed us considerably more potential than he did results.
> 
> I do consider it important to note that I am not dismissing the potential of Paul George nor do I wish him anything but success on the Pacers or any other franchise because for a 22-year old NBA player with the world in front of him, he certainly seems to have a good head on his shoulders.
> 
> But the word “potential” has shielded him from criticism on a fairly consistent basis. It’s fair to say that his scoring has not been consistent, his offensive assertiveness has been lackluster at times and his offensive game plan does not always compliment his natural athleticism, however, I will admit his defensive ability is quite valuable.
> 
> Basically what I am getting at is the concept of “selling high.” Paul George certainly has potential that may lead many of us to believe that he will improve in leaps and bounds. However, he has not shown us enough to be able to say vast improvement is lock by any means. The whole league would agree that “there might be something about this Paul George kid.” Which means that if Paul George does not make a huge improvement this season then his stock will probably never be higher than it is right now.
> 
> As I was taking a look at Tim Donahue’s excellent post about the Pacer’s offseason possibilities (really a must read) I talked myself into everything Donahue presented. I can see the logic behind it all. But I got to thinking about “what if these things just don’t happen.” Perhaps just due to bad luck. Donahue points out that Eric Gordan may demand a max contract, which would be a huge risk. Irsan Elyasova seems like a great fit, but another team might bid high for him forcing the Pacers to over pay. And I absolutely love the thought of Steve Nash on the Indiana Pacers, but financial reasoning aside it just might not happen because, you know, what franchise wouldn’t absolutely love the idea of Steve Nash on their team? Who knows what exactly Steve wants.


http://www.eightpointsnineseconds.com/2012/05/is-it-the-perfect-time-to-trade-paul-george/


----------



## Pacers Fan

It makes sense, especially now that I'm starting to doubt George will ever be an all-star. But who would we try to get? Rondo? Kevin Martin + Scola? Monta Ellis? Rubio? 

Even if he doesn't realize his potential, that potential will play a role in attracting Deron Williams or Eric Gordon this summer.


----------



## Dornado

If you do, please trade him to Chicago.


----------



## Dre

How did it go from Granger eventually being the odd man out to now trading George


----------



## Pacers Fan

Dre said:


> How did it go from Granger eventually being the odd man out to now trading George


Granger knows how to put the ball in the basket and has confidence (probably too much) in his game.


----------



## R-Star

Depends on what we can get for him. I don't want to trade Paul George, but if it somehow gets us a star point guard, then you have to do it in my opinion.


----------



## Knick Killer

I love Paul George but I would be fine with us trading him if it brought in a significant upgrade at point guard. He definitely has a lot of potential, but I don't see him ever becoming a superstar in this league.


----------



## roux

George for Ellis..... done


----------



## RollWithEm

roux2dope said:


> George for Ellis..... done


I actually don't think that's too far out of the question. It might actually help both teams.


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> George for Ellis..... done


Nope.


----------



## roux

RollWithEm said:


> I actually don't think that's too far out of the question. It might actually help both teams.


it might, but even if indiana offered it (which i doubt they would) the bucks would be too dumb to do it


----------



## RollWithEm

What would be wrong with George for Monta? Why would a Pacers fan not like that deal? School me.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> What would be wrong with George for Monta? Why would a Pacers fan not like that deal? School me.


If we trade George, it makes sense to do it for what our needs are. Our biggest need is a elite pass first PG. Ellis isn't that guy. Either that or we need a new #1 scorer to move Danny to 1b. Ellis isn't that guy.

Not to mention Ellis is a much worse defender than George. I really don't think it moves the Pacers forward at all.


----------



## RollWithEm

On that Pacers team, with that front court, and with Danny as the #2 scorer... Monta would undoubtedly be a #1 scorer. He would put up an efficient 20-23 ppg on that team. If you can't get Deron, that's one hell of an option.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> On that Pacers team, with that front court, and with Danny as the #2 scorer... Monta would undoubtedly be a #1 scorer. He would put up an efficient 20-23 ppg on that team. If you can't get Deron, that's one hell of an option.


How would he undoubtedly be the #1 option? Ellis and Granger have similar offensive numbers over the years. Why would the Pacers trade Paul George, bring in Monta Ellis and say "Ok Danny, Ellis is our guy now, but you'll still get some shots."

Not sure how that improves the team at all.


----------



## Gonzo

This thread is disgusting. The guy is only 2 years in and people are already questioning his ability on a team that has absolutely no offensive direction other than having 5 possible options. 

Monta Ellis... no, please no. I've seen what blackholes do to this team (Barbosa and Jones).


----------



## Pacers Fan

Monta's probably a top 5 scorer in the NBA, but I don't want him. He's not a PG, so if we play him at the 2, we're playing small all game with a much worse defensive unit.


----------



## Basel

What if the Pacers went after a guy like Andre Miller (unrestricted free agent)? Pass first veteran who can still play. That way you keep George and still sign someone who can knows how to get everyone else the ball and can also score when asked to (especially with his size and post up ability).


----------



## Basel

Even better for you guys, in my opinion, would be Goran Dragic.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> What if the Pacers went after a guy like Andre Miller (unrestricted free agent)? Pass first veteran who can still play. That way you keep George and still sign someone who can knows how to get everyone else the ball and can also score when asked to (especially with his size and post up ability).


I thought about that, but it doesn't work. If we do anything at PG, it needs to be an upgrade. We can't have Miller start over Collison or Hill. We can't have 3 PG's. Hill could swap to the 2, but that just causes more problems.

Andre Miller is the type of point guard I want, hes just too old.


----------



## Dornado

Young pass-first point guards that are an upgrade over Collison? Seems like a pretty limited class of guys...


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Young pass-first point guards that are an upgrade over Collison? Seems like a pretty limited class of guys...


Yep. Although Collison just isn't a good pass first PG. I always wanted to think he was, but he isn't. He's about a 5 assist 2.5 turnover type of guy.

I want a guy who's challenging for the assist lead every year.

Just going off this years top 10, Rondo, Nash, Williams, Rubio and Lawson would be great.

Left off Paul, Wall and Parker because there's no chance the Pacers get them, although everyone in that first list pretty much fits that as well.

Its obviously a very tall order. But its the only way I'd be willing to give up on a guy as talented as Paul George after only his second season.


----------



## Basel

Sign Dragic. If you're worried about Miller being too old, shouldn't you have the same worry about Nash?


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Sign Dragic. If you're worried about Miller being too old, shouldn't you have the same worry about Nash?


Of course. But they're on completely different levels are they not? If you sign Nash and keep the rest of the team relatively the same without any big changes, the Pacers become a legit contender.


----------



## R-Star

I don't know much about Dragic, but just checked his stats and he doesn't look like much of an upgrade over Collison in the passing department. Although obviously looking at stat pages don't tell me much.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Basel said:


> What if the Pacers went after a guy like Andre Miller (unrestricted free agent)? Pass first veteran who can still play. That way you keep George and still sign someone who can knows how to get everyone else the ball and can also score when asked to (especially with his size and post up ability).


I love Andre Miller, but he can't shoot, still. What's really dangerous about our starting five is that everyone can hit out to 17-18 feet and our PG/SG/SF are all bombers from 3. Well, Collison isn't, but he also barely shoots 3s.

If we lose George Hill or trade Collison, I'd be cool with Miller. He's showed he can play well with Lawson, so I have no doubt he could play well with Collison. He and George Hill sound like a nice back court tandem as well. However, Miller's a 20-25 mpg player at this stage in his career. He's a nice filler, but he wouldn't solve our problems.

Nash would, but that's only for a year or two. Still, that year or two would be absolutely worth it.

As far as Goran Dragic goes, sign me up. He might warrant a contract a little under what George Hill will get this off season, but he's absolutely worth it. Not a passer, either, but he's just a good basketball player.

I think in terms of Paul George trades, the only guys who would make sense are Rajon Rondo and Ricky Rubio. I can't see Minnesota trading Rubio because he's put them back on the map. Boston, though, if they're really blowing it all up, I could see trading with us. George, Dahntay Jones, Collison, and the 26th pick for Rondo and JaJuan Johnson would work.

C - Hibbert/Lou/Pendergraph
PF - West/Hansbrough/JJ
SF - Granger/?
SG - Hill/Stephenson
PG - Rondo/Hill

Backcourt's a little iffy, but it still leaves us with some cap space to pick up a legit 2-guard, a backup swingman, and/or a backup Center.


----------



## R-Star

Pacers Fan said:


> I love Andre Miller, but he can't shoot, still. What's really dangerous about our starting five is that everyone can hit out to 17-18 feet and our PG/SG/SF are all bombers from 3. Well, Collison isn't, but he also barely shoots 3s.
> 
> If we lose George Hill or trade Collison, I'd be cool with Miller. He's showed he can play well with Lawson, so I have no doubt he could play well with Collison. He and George Hill sound like a nice back court tandem as well. However, Miller's a 20-25 mpg player at this stage in his career. He's a nice filler, but he wouldn't solve our problems.
> 
> Nash would, but that's only for a year or two. Still, that year or two would be absolutely worth it.
> 
> As far as Goran Dragic goes, sign me up. He might warrant a contract a little under what George Hill will get this off season, but he's absolutely worth it. Not a passer, either, but he's just a good basketball player.
> 
> I think in terms of Paul George trades, the only guys who would make sense are Rajon Rondo and Ricky Rubio. I can't see Minnesota trading Rubio because he's put them back on the map. Boston, though, if they're really blowing it all up, I could see trading with us. George, Dahntay Jones, Collison, and the 26th pick for Rondo and JaJuan Johnson would work.
> 
> C - Hibbert/Lou/Pendergraph
> PF - West/Hansbrough/JJ
> SF - Granger/?
> SG - Hill/Stephenson
> PG - Rondo/Hill
> 
> Backcourt's a little iffy, but it still leaves us with some cap space to pick up a legit 2-guard, a backup swingman, and/or a backup Center.


I will pray every night until next season starts that Lou isn't our backup big next season.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Maybe there would be a way to add value to your side of the deal and nab Stiemsma instead of Johnson?


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> Maybe there would be a way to add value to your side of the deal and nab Stiemsma instead of Johnson?


I like Stiemsma. Killed us this year.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> I like Stiemsma. Killed us this year.


That's because he's from Wisconsin.


----------



## Basel

I don't think the Celtics are going to trade Rondo unless it's some sort of blockbuster deal in which they get a superstar in return.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I don't think the Celtics are going to trade Rondo unless it's some sort of blockbuster deal in which they get a superstar in return.


Yea. I highly doubt it as well.

Pipe dream.


----------



## Knick Killer

Knick Killer said:


> I love Paul George but I would be fine with us trading him if it brought in a significant upgrade at point guard. He definitely has a lot of potential, but I don't see him ever becoming a superstar in this league.


Dumbest thing I have ever said. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

:laugh: Awesome bump.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wow. I've hardly ever been much more wrong than I was in this thread.


----------



## Bogg

I'm excited that I never posted in this thread. I think if you dig hard enough on this site I brought up the prospect of trading him to the Raptors in some sort of large, Bargnani-centric deal. I know I brought up trading Stephenson for Diaw in Lance's rookie year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Ouch. I remember this thread. George really looked like Brandon Rush 2.0 his first two seasons and even the first month or two into his third season. Then, something clicked. And I'm glad this organization is very conservative.


----------



## RollWithEm

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm glad this organization is very conservative.


It pays to be conservative when you trust your coaching staff's ability to develop players. For some franchises, being conservative leaves them mired in mediocrity for a decade or more.


----------

